# Poudre River Kayak and Canoe



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

PRKC just opened up a shop in the Poudre Canyon! If you're driving up to do some boating stop on in; it's in the Columbine Lodge just upstream of Pineview. 

The liquidlogic order is coming in Sunday so there will be a Biscuit 55 to demo as well as Remix XPs. There's also some Stohlquist gear and soon to be Predator Helmets. 

Check it out!


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Sweet, a shop in the canyon is great! Glad to hear there's an alternative in the Fort...


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Great news! Good luck to you, Brian and the rest!


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

It's pretty exciting. There are paddle boards in the shop now so if anyone wants to try Stand-Up Paddling they can too.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Glad to see someone picked up Liquid Logic in the Mountain Shops shoes. That's really encouraging. Hang tight, I'm sure it will be a rough road.

What lines of clothing are you carrying?


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

What kind of clothing/gear are you guys going to carry? So far it looks like mostly Stohlquist stuff. Is there going to be any thing else?


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

PRKC is trying to get more in but because it's a new and small business it's hard getting a lot of gear right off the bat. There will be Klean Kanteen and Arbor Wear soon and some things from Team Scum. As far as actual paddling gear, it's going to be just Stohlquist and liquidlogic for now. There has been talk with other brands, but nothing set in stone yet. More in the future though if all goes well. 

Hopefully if the word spreads PRKC can begin to see more in the consignment area as well so there can be a wider variety, as well as cheaper selection in the shop. Pretty much anything can be sold from old drytops to boats. 

If you have any requests or suggestions for gear that you'd like to see let me know.


----------



## aevanlloyd (Dec 23, 2007)

Best of luck to you guys. Tomahawk has your back 100%. You're going to do great.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The shop looks great! Let's all shop there!


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

PRKC is teaming up with Pacuare River Tours to launch kayak, raft, and adventure itineraries in Costa Rica during the upcoming Fall and Winter.

Join (or initiate) the discussion at http://www.costaricacreeking.com


----------

